# Indoor Mountain bike park Sacramento????



## gmelahn (Mar 7, 2006)

This thread is to generate some discussion, and get your thoughts and/or suggestions to the idea of an indoor mountain bike park in the Sacramento area.

Would you go???
What would you want to see there???
Would you be willing to volunteer time or services to get this started???
Etc....

Let you ideas flow, any and all ideas or suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

i would go a couple times a year, thats good since im in santa cruz, also depending on its size


----------



## rafg (Apr 29, 2006)

Why would you go?

I have been to Ray's in Cleveland and I understand why it was opened. because 5 out of the 12 months of the year ridign in the area is hard to do cause of the extreme cold/windy/snowy/rainy weather. And I love Ray's but if I could play out in the sun for free why would I pay to play indoors?


----------



## P1man151 (Jun 21, 2006)

i would go, it sounds like fun. I have ridden indoor parks but its all been wood.

I would like to see all sorts of different things.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

rafg said:


> Why would you go?
> 
> I have been to Ray's in Cleveland and I understand why it was opened. because 5 out of the 12 months of the year ridign in the area is hard to do cause of the extreme cold/windy/snowy/rainy weather. And I love Ray's but if I could play out in the sun for free why would I pay to play indoors?


I can't disagree. As one of the original guys involved in building Rays, I can't say enough good about what that place has done for the riding scene and me personally (no more winter no-ride blues). Rays is closed from Apr-Nov for two reasons, the first being that no one wants to ride indoors when the weather is nice. The second relates to that in that its a gret time to add on/improve the place.

I guess what I am saying is that it's a great idea in the right location. I'm not too sure that Sacramento is that location. You know the scene far better than I so just be smart (and more importantly, realistic about what you think you can do with it). It's not an inexpensive proposition and if it doesn't generate the traffic to keep it funtioning, it would be a shame for those who put their time, energy, and money into it.

Feel free to pm me if you would liek more thoughts on what it takes to make one of these a reality. We have learned a lot over the last three yrs at Rays and I'd be happy to share some of that experience with you.

Peace and good luck.

Scott


----------



## stoepstyle (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah I would come all the way from santa cruz to go to that!


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

In the norcal board there was someone trying to get an indoor park going as well in '04.....skillsfactory.com or something like that. It never happened although the website made it look like it was good to go. 

I, for one, would definately go since it's 105 degrees today and it beats baking in the sun. I'm already dark enough


----------

